# What age would be considered too old for breeding



## qtrrae (Jan 18, 2008)

Just wondering if donkeys are similar to miniature horses for breeding age? Any input will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Donna, It is basically the same as with horses..it all depends upon the condition of the jenny and how she has been taken care of. I have talked to some mini donkey breeders who wont breed after the jenny is 14 yrs old, other breed into there later teens. Are you ready for the Packer game on Sunday? Corinne


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Corinne for the info - YES!! I am ready for the PACKER'S game tomorrow.




I have chili made so the gang can help themselves - can't have anyone bothering me about food during the game. I will be glued to the TV - my chores will get done earlier then usual.

Sounds like you will have a house full of company - have fun and enjoy the game!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 19, 2008)

qtrrae said:


> Thanks Corinne for the info - YES!! I am ready for the PACKER'S game tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I have chili made so the gang can help themselves - can't have anyone bothering me about food during the game. I will be glued to the TV - my chores will get done earlier then usual.Sounds like you will have a house full of company - have fun and enjoy the game!!


OH! [SIZE=12pt]Aren't you 2 cute[/SIZE]








**[SIZE=36pt]didn't [/SIZE] you know the *[SIZE=14pt]"Seahawks"[/SIZE]* wanted to loose last weekend









OH!





Go! Packers


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 19, 2008)

Donna remember....



I AM NOT..repeat..AM NOT..a Cheesehead fan. OH!



I just happen to live in Packer country, and a few have homes up the road from me



.got to be nice to the neighbors...



..



I will be glued to the TV tomorrow, and dang..Farve better play GOOD. I have my chili all made, and Bob is making the good old Wisconsin brats tomorrow. My desserts are done too..including my green and gold cake, and my cute little green packer helmet jello mold thingys. My chores will be done early too, but I am glad its a later game.


----------

